# Quick newbie question: I have a backyard cat buddy, and I'm curious what its sex is?



## fauslyfox110 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello all. I am new to owning a cat (It's been a while) and I have a new backyard cat buddy I have made since I moved to a new place. 

I am having trouble understanding if it's a male or female though. I'm curious if anyone here could help identify it?

Thank you for your help! Excited to join the community.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

He is a male!


----------



## mojo_cat (Mar 9, 2021)

male!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks like a male to me, too!


----------

